# Feeding Chicken.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

I've read in other forum that one guy gave chicken to his piranha and all of them died....unfortunately this guys don't give more info about it.

Now from your own experience guys, does anybody has knowlege about feeding chicken could be lethal to P's?...

Cheers.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I have fed chicken made the water gressy but thats it not that healthy but it won't kill them............


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

as bigshawn said its not going to kill them but its not the best for them

they eat baby egrits(sp?) in the wild should be kinda the same thing


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've read in other forum that one guy gave chicken to his piranha and all of them died....unfortunately this guys don't give more info about it.
> 
> ...


don't you feed chicken to your piranhas?

piranhas can eat just about anything, but just because they can eat it doesn't mean they should eat it on a regular basis. a healthy diet should be made up almost entirely of fish, there's really no need to feed chicken, beef, or anything along those lines unless you get a kick out of throwing random stuff into the tank.

if the person fed chicken and his fish died, maybe he overfed them and it caused an ammonia spike...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Piranhas will eat anything.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for you input guys....


----------

